# Internetfreigabe per Crossover



## snow99 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi an euch Netzwerktechniker,
Ich plane mit meinem kollegen eine kleine lan, bei der ich ihm per crossover kabel die internetverbindung freigeben kann, um online zu zokken.
ich selbst bin per Lan mit meinem Router verbunden und mein kollege per crossover über eine zweite netzwerkkarte zu mir.
Ich möchte mir den Kauf eines Switches ersparen (bitte keine "kauf dir nen switch, sind doch nur 13€ antworten  )
Wir haben das netzwerk eingerichtet, datentausch ist möglich. 
Bei freigeben der i-netverbindung tritt ein fehler auf:
"Es ist ein Fehler beim Aktivieren der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung aufgetreten.

Die gemeinsame Nutzung kann nicht aktiviert werden. Die LAN-Verbindung ist bereits konfiguriert mit der IP-Adresse, die für automatische Adressierung erforderlich ist."

Darunter verstehe ich, dass die konfiguration z.B irgendwo die Ip adresse 192.168.0.1 verteilen will, sie jedoch schon benutzt ist.

Das ist aber nicht der fall 
Ich habe euch mal meine Netzwerkkonfiguration bebildert hochgeladen
Ich bin ein Link

Lan verbindung 6 wäre in dem fall unser kleines netzwerk und lan verbindung 2 die verbindung zu meiner fritz box Sl

frage:
a) wie kann ich dieses problem mit der benutzten ip adresse lösen?
b) was muss ich dann beim kollegen einstellen damit er mich auch als station für den internetzugang benutzt?

wenn ihr das lösen könntet wär ich euch ziemlich dankbar


----------



## Stadler33 (28. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs mal mit dem Programm AnalogX und mach deinen Rechner zum Proxyserver und teilt so die Verbindung geht mit jedem OS, mit meinem NT4.0 gings super. Aber nicht vergessen, das im Clienten die Proxyinfos eingetragen werden müssen.


----------

